# Built my perfect inshore shallow skiff



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn gotta love that you boys keep on rockin'... clean and functional.


----------



## Steven moonlite (Apr 12, 2017)

More to come soon working at it as fast as I can in between 3 kids and two boat shops Can't remember what a fish smells like


----------

